# LGB 2080S Sound problems??



## scull31 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello,
This is my first post on this site so if I have done something incorrectly please let me know. I am the recent purchaser of a lgb 2080S 2-6-2 locomotive with sound. I am knowledgeable about it's operation as I'm not new to lgb trains. It has no bell sounds or steam sounds, the whistle works properly when loco hits the switch strip. Upon initial start up there is a a speaker crackling sound that goes away as the throttle is increased. Anyone have any ideas on this?? Thanks, Chris


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2080S does have a 9 volt battery.
There is a small removable cover near the front of the engine on the front right.
This engine has chuff, bell and whistle sounds plus smoke.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Those engines have the early Analog sound, of which many are starting to fail from age. The electronics used in them have a finite life span, which has been exceeded by several years now. Sometimes a fresh 9vt battery and some run time will reawaken the board, but most times only a new sound decoder will restore the sounds. Try a fresh battery and give her a couple hours of run time pulling a train so the track voltage is higher than just running the locomotive. Then let us know how that went. Mike


----------

